# Atwood saugeye



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyone getting saugeye?am thinking bout giving it a shot tommorow.what working or depth to look for


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yea they are on, took 17lbs to win Eastern Ohio saugeye tourny yesterday. Livebait. Winners did not give details on depth. We got 4th with just two fish a a 17 and a 20 incher. Got ours in 11 foot. Threw metal all day should of ran livebait.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks planning on getting out for evening bite.we tried Weds nite couldn't get them to bite .I will try live bait trolling worm harnesses


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Do you think jiging for them would work right now?


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

Caught a dink and lost a real nice one at the boat on a jig and crawler in about 10 to 12 fow today. Only saugeye fished for a couple of hours before the wind and waves got really nasty!!


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

I have been there 3 times in the past week with only 3 eyes all between 12-14". I dont know what im doing wrong? Tried drifting jigs with worms, trolling harness and crank baits between 1-3 mph. Tried depths between 10-20'. All im getting is crappie and white bass. Tired of all these darn white bass. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Start ultra shallow and work your way deeper. Many times the saugeye can be caught in a foot of water mid day. I would suggest starting in the shallow East Marina Delroy end and work your way back towards the dam. Basically like bass fishing the shoreline edges. Hit the points and humps with swimbaits, jig and a dangling 1/3 of a crawler, vibes, and jigging spoons. Many times tho, the simple approach works the best. A split shot 18" or so above a live bait hook with minnow or crawler on a drift. The main thing is to stay in contact with bottom with whatever you are using.


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

Thank you all eyes! Thats most likely my issue, not shallow enough. I always thought they stayed deeper


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Willie1321 said:


> Thank you all eyes! Thats most likely my issue, not shallow enough. I always thought they stayed deeper


They can and do go deeper, but most of the bigger saugeye are caught in skinny water. If you can find them, you might also try a leech on a floating jig head above a split shot. A swimming leech suspended just off bottom can be deadly. They also stay alive for a long time.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Any one know the water temp down there lately ? Last time I was there it was 77+ & didn't get skunked but wasn't my best day either .


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

I was there monday and saw 74 degrees


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you !


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

All Eyes said:


> Start ultra shallow and work your way deeper. Many times the saugeye can be caught in a foot of water mid day. I would suggest starting in the shallow East Marina Delroy end and work your way back towards the dam. Basically like bass fishing the shoreline edges. Hit the points and humps with swimbaits, jig and a dangling 1/3 of a crawler, vibes, and jigging spoons. Many times tho, the simple approach works the best. A split shot 18" or so above a live bait hook with minnow or crawler on a drift. The main thing is to stay in contact with bottom with whatever you are using.


Thanks for the info . saugeye fishing is a new thing for me.am hoping to get out this weekend


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Willie1321 said:


> Thank you all eyes! Thats most likely my issue, not shallow enough. I always thought they stayed deeper


All eyes gave you some GREAT advice that should put you on some fish!
If you prefer to troll,don't be skird to do it in the skinny stuff to. Saugeye are far from boat shy. I like "power trolling" in 4-6/8 fow with #5/#7shad raps and 5/7 cm flicker shads. If your using 10# braid you can get bye with fairly short leads,which can be important. Because what I mean bye power trolling is up an down with the throttle and sharp s turns to follow a certain depth or trigger bites. This time of year 2.5-3.5 sog will get you the most bites on your crankbaits and can usually get bye with less then 50' of line out behind the boat why keeping the baits close to or constantly pounding the bottom.
It can be a really fun bite and the 16-18" fish really hammer a fast trolled crank this time o year.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Well Im gonna try it down there in the morning since the temp went down , & yes on fishing shallow water FUR the eyes . I don't fish anything deeper than 8 feet. Will post on what goes on tomorrow .


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

73 to 74 degrees was the Water Temp Yesterday Evening.Lots of Bait all over


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Well we didn't get skunked caught fish but all short . Also temp was 74 when we left at 11:30 in morning . And like " Fishon1546 said bait was all over in the bays that we fished . Couldn't tell what kind they were but it was neat to see . Now i"ll just fish FUR cats off the shore down there , anyone do that or am I the only one. If not where all do you guys like to


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Trapperbeck as far as I could tell most of the Bait looked to be Shad. Also Atwood is a Good Lake for Channel Cats. I do Fish for them on occasion when the Saugeye Bite slows a bit. But mostly from the Boat on the 542 side Good numbers and Size. Good Luck


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

Went yesterday morning from 7am-2pm with my father. No luck on the eyes. Fished mainly 3-10fow this time since thats what ive been hearing. First 4 hours we casted shorelines, flats, and humps. Just a few bass and my dad did get a 26" pike which was a surprise. Didnt know those were even in there. Then we ended up drifting floating jigs behind split shot with worms for the rest of the day and only got one big perch. Pretty slow day. Hoping to make it out another day this weekend to try again.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Fishon1546 & from your boat ? You stay late or do you fish FUR them during the day ? And I don't need your hot spot But on 542 side that goes 1/2 way around the lake . Again thanks .


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey Trapperbeck I Fish for Catfish down there in the Morning and Target the 12ft area using Shrimp.I usually try to set up a slow drift . If I was Fishing the Evenings I would try shallower Water. The drift allows for Me to cover more Water and works well. Good Luck


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

Was down there again from 5-11 pm last night. Lots of holiday boaters of course which im guessing is the reason for a tough bite. Only got 1 14" eye and 2 16" white bass. All were on a white with green back 7 flicker shad. I tried all kinds of colors and other baits. Even drug some night crawlers and minnows. These fish are proving smarter than me! Fished all depths between 4-15. And speeds of 1.5-3mph.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks ALL !


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

The bite has been getting very tough the last couple of weeks


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

I can tell. Im lucky to catch one eye each time im out. Still not one keeper for me. But hopeing to get out a few days from today til monday to try again.


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

Got a 19" last night. My first keeper. 13,14 fow on a flicker shad. Good fighter and as soon as i netted it the hooks popped out.


----------



## Husky Jerk (Apr 14, 2004)

Willie1321 said:


> Got a 19" last night. My first keeper. 13,14 fow on a flicker shad. Good fighter and as soon as i netted it the hooks popped out.


Nice fish. Good job! Thanks for sharing info.


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

Finally figuring these fish out! 2 weeks ago my girlfriend and i pulled 5 eyes out and 2 were 18" keepers. Other 3 were 12-14". Also got a whitw bass and catfish. Picked them up on bomber long A and flicker shads. The larger ones both were on bombers(bright colors), smaller were all on flickers(shad color). Then last week we got 2 saugeyes one 19" and one 15". Those were on shad raps. And also 2 LM bass one of which was 3lbs and a heck of a fighter. Hoping to make it out this evening for more. We released the last two this week(15,19).


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

5 more tonight but largest was only 15.5" and other 4 were 12-14. 2 casting and 3 trolling. Also got 2lb largemouth


----------



## musky 44 (Jul 16, 2013)

Willie1321 said:


> 5 more tonight but largest was only 15.5" and other 4 were 12-14. 2 casting and 3 trolling. Also got 2lb largemouth


What depth are you targeting? 15ft?


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

musky 44 said:


> What depth are you targeting? 15ft?


4-15ft


----------

